# new to iui



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi 
IU just started an iui cycle, had my first injection yesterday. Is there anyone out there who is starting now too? 

This is my first iui. Before this I had 3 natural pregnancies that ended with miscarriage. Is there anyone out there who has had recurrent miscarriages and then done iui??

best wishes to all


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi latemum

I've not had recurrent miscarriages, but I have had loads of IUI cycles, and one natural pregnancy. 
You have a really good chance having had that may natural pregnancies. I really wish you and your dp all the best with the IUI - hopefully this is the one

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi latemum

I'm new to IUI aswell. I'm on day 5 of injections. I haven't had any miscarriages though.

You should join the IUI girls - they are all lovely and theres always someone in a similar situation.

how are you finding the injections? If i could just stop the mood swings and crying i'm sure it would be fine LOL

Good luck and hope to see you on the IUI girls thread

Linzi xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi there again

I only had one injection so far, it was menopur and they used 4 ampules. So far no reactions. Are there any side effects? I was told there wouldn't be any....

I hope that your iui's go well, all we can do now is try to stay calm and hope for the best. If its a failed cycle do any of you know how soon you can try again?

Ayse xx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

hi

I'm on gonal f so I don't know about menopur i'm afraid. i think they do have a list of side effects but i don't think you get them all. its like all medicines i suppose, they like to cover themselves with a big long list of things that might go wrong incase you turn round and sue then LOL.

At my clinic if IUI fails you can just start again when your period arrives but I think some of the clinics like you to leave a gap. It seems to depend on the clinic.

linzi xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

Linzi
When are you due to have your iui then? if you had 5 injections already, it must be soon.....

Ayse xx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Ayse

I'm not sure. I've got my first scan on Friday and hoepfully not long after that. Friday is day 8 and i normally ovulate about day 14 so hopefully eggs will nearly be ready. But then one girl on the thread her eggs have taken 21 days so suppose i'll have to wait and see.

Have you got your first scan booked yet?

linzi xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Linzi

I had a scan yesterday with my first injection. Then I get an injection every other day. I have another scan Friday also, which is day 7 of my cycle, so I'm only a day behind you.... They said they would probably do the iui next week friday, if all goes as planned. I usually ovulate day 14 aswell, but they told me that with the fertility drugs you are likely to ovulate a day or two earlier.

I'm 41, husband 40, ttc for our first baby, had 3 miscarriages in the last year - so has been turbulant....

We will wait and see! GOOD LUCK!

Ayse xx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi

I've been doing the injections everyday. They must be slightly different. My husband does my injections at the moment but hes a bit heavy handed so we may have to put a stop to that.

Poor you, sounds like you've had a tough year. We've been ttc for 3.5 years but i've never got pregnant. I've got one blocked tube and dh has low sperm count. I'm 28 and hubby will be 40 in oct.

have they discovered why you keep miscarrying? 

Instant message me if you want to carry on talking coz i'm terrible at these boards and will forget to get LOL

Hope to hear from you.

Linzi xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Latemum, welcome to Fertility friends

As Linz advises, feel free to join us on the IUI'ers part 9 I think we are on now, there are many girls injecting now, I will add you to our positive vibes list on the first page.

One of our ladies has unfortunately experienced multiple miscarriages, I am sure she won't mind me mentioning it, she has just found out shes PG from IUI  so we have everything possible crossed for her and prayers that her little angel stays with her throughout the whole 9months.

My understanding is very hard to tell the reasons for miscarrying, I believe that the chances maybe increased a little with drugged cycles as with anything like this, but I also like to feel that as the best bits of DH's sperm is taken and that your follies are big enugh for mature eggs, that it sort of out weighs each other.

I have just had my insem on day 11 after 10 days of injections, I had to inject daily from 2nd day onwards, but then I took a much lower dose daily than you have and every clinic is different, I guess we all respond differently to the drugs, but I do have a 28day cycle

I am on menopur also, the dose was 150IUI which is 2 ampules for day 1-3 the 75 there after, my first scan is always day 7. 

I can't promise there are no side effects as personally, I had headaches and was very bloated, but drinking water helped with the headaches... I was also very emotional or moody, but I thin this is more of what we go through emotionally than the drugs.

With regards to starting again some clinics like you to leave a cycle between like mine, some you just go straight away again.

I would like to wish you a succesful cycle and that your dreams come true at the end, so heres lots of babydust 

 

Good luck and let us know how you get on

Candy x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Ayse,

Just wanted to welcome you to FF!

Wishing you lots of luck with the IUI.

Laine x


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for your answers and information. Good luck to all!

Ayse xx


----------



## rubytuesday (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi latemum (Ayse) - I'm the person Candy is talking about in her post. I have had at least 4 recorded m/c now (probably more that I don't know about). I have had all the tests and nothing has come back positive - in a way that is good but if they can find something wrong then at least they can treat it.

I have seen Mr ******* at the Lister (privately) and he does the immune testing for natural killer cells. I have not yet had the results but I got a bfp last week. As you can imagine, I am extremely nervous. I am taking prednisolone 25mg daily in case the NK cells are raised, aspirin 75mg to thin the blood, progesterone suppositories 400mg twice a day and oestrogen tablets 2mg three times a day. I go for a scan on Friday and if they see a gestational sac then I start on heparin.

I do sympathise with you - it must have been a tough year for you and dh. I know this last year has been the toughest of my life. I hope that all your dreams come true and that the IUI works and you get your bfp.

Come and join us on the IUI thread - the girls there are great fun and very supportive.

Ruby.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello Candy

Thanks so much for your mail. Firsly I congratulate you and wish you the best of luck with this pregnancy. I can understand your apprehension, as I feel the same way now. I prepare myself for the worst, though maybe thats not such a good thing. Its so frustrating to see friends and collegues who get pregnant the same time I did have their babies while I'm still empty handed. 

I want to ask you a few questions, Mr ******* at the Lister, is he treating you specifically for recurrent miscarriage? You obviously have no problems getting pregnant. You have obviously been successful at pregnancy before as you have a 5 year old. They say if you have had a baby before you are much more likely to have a healthy pregnancy in the future, so I do hope it all goes well for you. 

If you have had all tests and they are all ok, then is the medication you are on now to prevent miscarrage? I know they ask you to take progesterone supplements after iui, but what is prednisolone and estrogen for? 

I was told to take baby aspirin aswell which I take everyday (mind you it did not prevent my last miscarriage 2 months ago), but not any of the others. 

I have not been tested for NK killer cells. But got tested for all hormone levels, karotyping, antiphospholipids and they were all ok. Actually I haven't got back the chromosonal test yet. 

Best of luck with the scan on friday. You must be about 3 weeks now? Please let me know how you got on. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Ayse 

is this your first IUI pregnancy or are the others IUI aswell?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Latemum, its Ruby who posted not me, she was saying that it was her i was referring 2 when i posted.

Confusing or what, lots of love to you both C x


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh sorry Ruby, sorry Candy for the confusion. The message was meant for Ruby....

Regards

Ayse


----------



## rubytuesday (Apr 20, 2004)

Ayse, I've seen Mr ******* once - he is very busy so I have had the blood tests done (for anticardiolipin antibody as the NHS had forgotten to do it and for NK cells) but I have not had the results yet (appointment on 30th, stable door, horse bolting and all that!) So, I am not being treated by him yet. I have had all the other tests on the NHS - APA, Lupus anticoagulant, chromosome tests for dh and I, thyroid, MTHFR, diabetes, FVL etc. I gave armfuls of blood last August!

The prednisolone was prescribed by the fertility clinic 'just in case' the NK cells are elevated. I took it from ovulation and will take it to the end of week 12 and then tail off (note, I am trying to be positive here!).

The heparin is being prescribed empirically - they are not trying to treat a specific blood clotting disorder, it's just that having lost a baby so late (18 weeks) they are working on the principle that there may be clotting problems that science has not yet identified. FVL and MTHFR have only recently been recognised and therefore can be tested for. Mr ******* also recommends heparin - but from the day of the positive hpt, so I am a little nervous that I won't start until Friday.

The oestrogen was prescribed because for this IUI I took a combination of clomid and injectables and the clomid thinned my lining. Clomid has a long half life so it hangs around in the body for ages so the doctor is still afraid that it is blocking the oestrogen receptors.

This was my 4th IUI - 3rd with stimulation of ovaries and 2nd pg from it (first pg in Feb was chemical hence paranoia now). I really don't feel like I do get pg easily, despite the fact this is my 6th - we've been trying since August last year! It is so frustrating - I haven't even been able to join in any of the boards that deal with trying after a m/c as everyone there seems to end up falling pg after 2-3 goes.

I do have a 5 year old conceived first month of trying (actually I think I had a chemical pg the previous month) and had a trouble free pregnancy. And we thought it would be the same this time round!! He is the light of my life and it makes me so sad to think of him being an only child. It is the only thing that has kept me going through the last 3 traumatic years.

Sorry for the long-winded reply. Anything else you want to know, just ask!

Ruby


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Ruby

I hope it all goes well for you this time. It looks like you are being supported from the first day of pregnancy and that is a good thing. 

Another question, what is FVL and MTHFR ? I have had all the rest, except NK cells. 

I totally understand the paranoia and the nervousness. I'd feel the same if I got pregnant. I really wish all goes well, keep the chin up and thanks so much for all the info you have given me so far.

Best of luck

Ayse


----------



## amberjade (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi everyone.

I have been looking at this site for the past week and have found it to be of great help. I am currently in my 2ww, so as you can imagine i'm up and down all the time.

I've had about 3 IUI try's with 2 of them being abondened mid cycle this is the first one that has actually gone all the way!

I'm actually curious to know wether i shopuld be having any symptoms, i dont want to get my hopes up but i'd love to hear from other ladies as to when they tested and how tehy felt during the 2ww.

Best of luck to everyone!

Amber


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya Amber

Welcome to the IUI thread and to Fertility Friends, I just posted to you on the IUI'ers part 10, to find out a bit more about you, then noticed this thread.

I am also in my 2ww on my 3rd IUI, must have been really disappointing that they were cancelled previously, but at least you know that you have the best chances this time as they ahve made sure everything is perfect, lets hope its first full IUI lucky for you

It is such a rollercoaster and I can totally relate to your feelings what day are you on ? 

My first IUI, I had every sympton under the sun and I don't mean imaginery ones, AF like feelings, sore boobs, spotting the lot, the 2nd nothing and this one although I am only on day 6, I have terrible cramping... so sympton wise for IUI I have no idea whats a good sign, I guess we are all different 2.

As for testing, as my AF arrived day 15 then 16 after IUI, I won't test till at least day 15 this time as its heartbreaking to get a negative if you tets to early as you then cling on for hope that it was because of testing 2 early !

Anyhow I have rambled on enough, lots of love and positive Vibes Candy x


----------



## rubytuesday (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry for not replying sooner - I have been off work feeling lousy with a horrible chest infection.

The following extract from www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk tells you all you need to know about blood clotting disorders.

The thrombophilias are a group of disorders that promote blood clotting. Individuals with a thrombophilia tend to form blood clots too easily, either because their bodies make too much of certain proteins, called blood clotting factors, or too little of anti-clotting proteins that limit clot formation. The major gene mutations that lead to Inherited Thrombophilias are: 

Factor V Leiden (FVL)
Protein C deficiency 
Protein S deficiency 

Antithrombin III deficiency 

Acitvated Prothrombin C Resistance (APCR) 

Methylene-tetrahydrofolate reductase MTHFR C677T, leading to hyperhomocytseinemia (MTHFR)

G20210A prothrombin gene mutation 

These can all be treated with aspirin and/or heparin. In the case of MTHFR, they also add in high dose folic acid to counteract the high levels of homocysteine in the blood.

Some of these conditions can have an impact on your future health ie can cause heart disease in later life so it is worth finding out about them now.

Ruby


----------

